# D1 downloaden?



## Berndl (12. August 2008)

Hi Leute weiß zufällig einer obs D1 auch zum downloaden gibt?
Und auf welcher Seite?
Danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (12. August 2008)

Berndl schrieb:


> Hi Leute weiß zufällig einer obs D1 auch zum downloaden gibt?
> Und auf welcher Seite?
> Danke im voraus
> 
> ...




Habe neulich auch mal gesucht aber nichts Erlaubtes gefunden. Spiele Sammlung kostet zwar nur 10 Euro, aber vieleicht gibts ja wirklich was erlaubtes im Netz wo man es ziehen kann.


----------



## pvenohr (12. August 2008)

Momentan ist ein Download nicht möglich. Vielleicht bietet der Blizzard-Shop aber in der Zukunft sowas an. Bis dahin bekommt man es auch recht günstig in CD-Form beim Onlinehändler, wie Amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-Back-to-Games-...7230&sr=8-5

Ich hatte es mir auch dort bestellt und es relativ zügig erhalten. Und 3 Euro inklusive Versand sind ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## ginky_8 (12. August 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/Blizzard-Pack-Bestsel...1670&sr=1-1

das würde ich dir empfehlen ;-) bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Berndl (12. August 2008)

thx für die antworten^^
hab jetz auf amazon gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (12. August 2008)

Hm da gibts das Spiel auch ab 0.01 Cent ... wie geht das denn bitte???


----------



## Shaxul (13. August 2008)

Die oben erwähnte Blizzard-Box ist wirklich jeden Cent wert, mehr Spielspass bekommt man für 10 Euro garantiert nicht.


----------



## Abrox (13. August 2008)

Such dir einen Kumpel der das Spiel hat und lass dir die Diablo Spawn Version geben (Ich meine die enthält nur den Krieger ist aber im B-Net voll spielbar wenn man denn will.)


----------

